# Katy Perry – "The Simpsons" Promo Photoshoot (6x)



## Mandalorianer (20 Nov. 2010)

​


----------



## Rolli (20 Nov. 2010)

Wie nett  :thx: dir für Katy


----------



## Punisher (20 Nov. 2010)

Ihr Kleid ist geil


----------



## MetalFan (22 Nov. 2010)

Klasse!


----------



## cuminpink (23 Nov. 2010)

Was macht Burns den da mit seiner Hand? Wie auch immer.. Vielen Dank!:thumbup:


----------



## freejamer (20 Okt. 2011)

einfach nur gut mit den simpsons
wie immer hübsch


----------



## gayboy (30 Okt. 2011)

richtig geil die frau! thanks!!!


----------

